# wer hat und kann noch PCSPRO von Lauer



## SchneiderCC (16 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
habe ein Projekt bei dem ich ein Lauer Panel PCS095M durch ein anderes Panel ersetzen möchte, das Panel hängt an einer CPU315. Allerdings ist das Projekt ca. 12 Jahre alt und ich habe die Programmiersoftware PCSPRO nicht und kenne sie auch nicht. 
Daher meine Frage: wer ist bereit ein altes Lauer Projekt einzulesen (Projektdateien sind vorhanden) und die Variablen und Funktionen so zu beschreiben (bspw. mit Sreenshoots) dass ich sie in ein neues Panel übernehmen kann.
Bezahlung nach Aufwand oder pauschal. 
Infos per PN


----------



## Markus (18 Oktober 2013)

Ich habe und kenne PCSPRO DOS und WIN.
Wie eilig ist das ganze?

Hast du die Projektdatei oder muss das Projekt aus dem Panel gelesen werden?


----------



## SchneiderCC (21 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Markus,
danke, inzwischen hat mir jemand per PN das Projekt als "Projekt Beschreibung" geschickt! Daher ist die Sache inzwischen erledigt. Aber echt super, dass man hier im Forum auch zu älterer Software Unterstützung bekommt.


----------



## Death (19 März 2020)

Hallo Markus,

Ich muss jetzt mal Totengräber spielen und das alte Topic hier aus der Versenkung ziehen.

Aber zuerst zu mir.

Ich bin der Michael, komme aus NRW, gehe langsam aber sicher auf die 50 zu und mein Hobby sind Laseranlagen zur Materialbearbeitung. Ich kaufe preiwert Industrielaser ein ( meistens Lampengepumpte ND:YAG ) und versuche die für das Hobby wieder ans laufen zu bekommen, ansonsten werden die zerlegt und die Teile finden in neuen Bastelprojekten eine neue Aufgabe.

Jetzt habe ich letzten Monat einen Foba-Laser ergattert, welcher defekt war. Im innern schlummerte eine Siemens S5 vor sich hin mit einen Lauer PCS 090 Topline mini, im super Zustand.

Ja, ich weiß... S5 und alt und so 

Jetzt ist es aber so, das ich für alte Sachen einen Splin habe und in mir ist der Gedanke gereift, die S5 und das Display für ein Laserprojekt zu nutzen. Bevor bei mir was wieder verkauft wird oder im Elektroschrott zur Wiederverwertung landet, da muss das schon wirklich unrettbar sein oder ich kann es schlicht und ergreifen aus Platzgründen nicht halten. Die komplette Dreheinheit z.B. des Lasers hat bei einem Forenkollegen eine neue Daseinsberechtigung gefunden.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn...

In die S5 komme ich mittlerweile rein. Für die S5 habe ich damals in der Schule kleine AWL´s geschrieben, also gefühlte tausend Jahre her 

Aber das PCS 090 läßt mich am langen Arm verhungern.

Ich bekomme die Daten aus dem Gerät einfach nicht ausgelesen.

Ich habe hier einen alten Siemens Scenic 710, WinXP, die PCSpro für Win sowie die Dos PCSPro. Ein Programmierkabel PCS 733 ist vorhanden, ein Schnittstellentester ist vorhandenm und Reihenweise versuche in das Display zu kommen.

Ich benutze als Schnittstelle L1 in der Software und egal was ich anstelle, ich kriege das File nicht aus dem Display ausgelesen.

Je nach DIL-Stellung brichts die Verbindung sofort ab ( S5 und S6 sowie S8 und S9 ) oder dauert etwas länger ( so eine Minute ). Am Schnittstellentester sehe ich, das da rumgetrommelt wird auf den Leitungen. Die Fehlermeldung ist immer die gleiche ( PCS antwortet nicht, überprüfe com1 blablabla )

Irgendwas mache ich falsch, hab nur keine Ahnung was 

Die Daten vom PCS, abgerufen per HLP und Pfeil runter :

Version PG09 206.D

DAT: 95MKT.PCS PG090202
11.04.96 09:20:52 PCSPro3.1

DRV 95MKDT.DRV 04.04.96 11:04:34
L1.DRV 10:41:50 20.01.94

PG090000
DG0901114

AA 100 *10ms=timeout
AB 0 +1=Repetitions
AC TTY 5=Off 6=Off
DD TTY 5=On 6=Off
AE RS232  5=Off 6=On
AF RS232 5=On 6=On
AJ 50 Num of Tasks

Einen Unsicherheitsfaktor habe ich, ich kenne die COM1 Schnittstellendaten nicht, weiß aber auch nicht, ob die wichtig sind.

Jetzt habe ich die Hoffnung und die Bitte, ob du mir den den Trick verraten kannst , wie man in das Ding kommt zum auslesen.

Mein größtes Problem bei dem Display ist nämlich, man muss einen 4-stelligen Code eingeben am Display im Betrieb an der S5, damit ich in die Bedienebene komme 


Danke und Gruß 
Michael


----------



## Markus (19 März 2020)

WinXP geht nicht bzw. nur mit speziellen Treibern für COM1. 
Kitara oder so ähnlich hat das geheißen. 
Ich habe immer maximal Win98 genutzt. 

Bzw. ein OS das die Anwendungen direkt auf die Ports lässt und nicht irgendwas verwalten will...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 März 2020)

Hier habe ich mal das Handbuch zu dem Gerät hochgeladen:
Lauer HMI  zu Siemens HMI // HILFE HILFE


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 März 2020)

Markus schrieb:


> WinXP geht nicht bzw. nur mit speziellen Treibern für COM1.
> Kitara oder so ähnlich hat das geheißen.
> Ich habe immer maximal Win98 genutzt.
> 
> Bzw. ein OS das die Anwendungen direkt auf die Ports lässt und nicht irgendwas verwalten will...



Ich meine Kithara Dos Enabler hieß es.


----------



## Death (19 März 2020)

Danke euch beiden 

Hmmm.... werd mal sehen ob ich ein Win98 aufsetze oder eine DOS Boot CD erstelle 

Erst mal vielen vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Death (20 März 2020)

Ach herrje.... ein Aufwand 

Hallo ihr beiden 

Also, beim Scenic Festplatte raus, andere Platte rein. DOS 6.22 aufgesetzt ( Irrer Aufwand, weil, hatte keine 3,5" Disketten mehr, also Ebay Kleinanzeigen -> Disketten kaufen -> image aufspielen -> Installationsblabla -> PCSPro aufgespielt ) und auf zum fröhlichen Kommunizieren mit der PCS090

Pustekuchen... will nicht.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, wenn ich DIL 6 ON schalte, pullt RXD auf dem Schnittstellentester im Intervall... ist das Richtig ?

Steh im Moment ein bissle auf dem Schlauch 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Markus (20 März 2020)

Puhh das ist alles ne ganze Weile her.
Ich müsste wohl davor sitzen dait es mir wieder einfällt.

Vielleicht findet sich hier jemand, der das immer noch hin und wieder macht.

Es gibt auch eine Firma die aus ehemaligen LAUER Leuten besteht.
Die reparieren die Dinger bis heute, ggf. supporten die das ja.

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://www.iae-service.de/

[/FONT]


----------



## Death (20 März 2020)

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, ich mache irgendeinen Fehler, aber ich komme nicht drauf :grin:

DIL 1-4 kapiere ich für´s erste überhaupt nicht und bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich die überhaupt benötige für die Kommunikation.

In dem PDF isses einfach.... anstöpseln und gut ist. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, das da irgendein Szenario für nötig ist.

Oder das ich die COM1 irgendwie passend einstellen muss oder eine andere Portadresse oder sowas. Hab auch schon überlegt, ob ich mit dem S5 Adapter per " Adapterkabel " auf TTY gehe, nur dann habe ich eventuell eine Fehlerquelle mehr 


Ist bestimmt nur eine Kleinigkeit, nur keine Ahnung welche :s17:


----------



## Death (21 März 2020)

Mich überkommt ein böser Verdacht.

Das Bedienteil selber erfordert ja einen Code um auf die Bedienebene zu kommen.

Den Code kann ich aber nicht eingeben, wenn das Bedienteil vom S5-BUS abgezogen ist, weil ja der PC da drann hängt.

Jetzt ist es ja möglich, das Bedienteil an einer ( einem ) MUX zu betreiben.

Damit könnte man ja dann am BUS der S5 hängen und den Bediencode eingeben und programmieren.


Die Frage ist, ob sowas möglich ist, das zu programmieren ? Also ohne Codeeingabe die RS232 zu stören ?


----------



## Death (21 März 2020)

Übrigens kann ich mit PCStools zumindest erkennen, das der auf dem RS232 Bus rumtrommelt und die 2 möglichen Geschwindigkeiten ausprobiert.

Auch bekomme ich unterschiedliche Fehlermeldungen im Protokoll beim verstellen der DIL Schalter 5 und 6


----------



## Der Pfälzer (21 März 2020)

Hi Death,

schau mal in dem von DeltaMikeAir verlinkten Handbuch Seite 2-3 nach, da ist die Belegung der DILs aufgeführt.
DIL 1-4 landen übrigends in einem Wort in der SPS und sind damit frei verfügbar.
Wichtig sind ausser DIL 5+6 noch DIL 7 (Baudrate)
Gruß Roland


----------



## Death (21 März 2020)

Hallo Roland,

hab die drei DIL Schalter durchgetestet bis zum Abwinken 

und das PDF hab ich durchgeschnüffelt... wie gesagt, DIL 1 bis 4 war ein bissle unklar 



Aber ich teste ja weiter und habe mal dokumentiert.



Sobald DIL 6 On ist , pullt RXD im ~0,5 Sekundentakt.

Hab mal ein kurzes Video dazu gemacht






Dann mal ein Log mit DIL 6 On ( Bei DIL 6 und 5 und 7 und 9 immer der gleiche Log in unterschiedlichen Konstellationen )




Dann mal ein Log mit DIL 5 und 6 Off ( RS232 abgeschaltet ). Man sieht in Log, da tut sich was.






Dieses pollen finde ich nicht normal.


----------



## Death (21 März 2020)

Es wird bis in alle Ewigkeit 00 78 00 80 gesendet von der PCS


----------



## Heinileini (21 März 2020)

Death schrieb:


> Oder das ich die COM1 irgendwie passend einstellen muss oder eine andere Portadresse oder sowas.


Davon würde ich ganz selbstverständlich ausgehen, dass Baudrate, Parität und Anzahl DatenBits am Lauer übereinstimmen müssen mit der Gegenseite. Die Anzahl StoppBits ist i.A. unkritisch.
Die Kombination 8 DatenBits mit Parity ist/war bei vielen Geräten zwar widerspruchslos konfigurierbar, woraus man aber nicht schliessen sollte, dass die Schnittstellen diese BetriebsArt tatsächlich auch beherrschen.
Wenn 7 DatenBits genügen für die zu übertragenden Zeichen und Parity gefordert ist, auf 7 DatenBits einstellen.
Wenn es 8 DatenBits sein müssen, dann vorsichtshalber auf Parity verzichten.

Wenn statt mit HandshakeSignalen mit XON/XOFF gearbeitet wird: sicherstellen, dass auf beiden Seiten dieselben Codes für XON/XOFF verwendet werden.

Trotz scheinbar eindeutiger SignalBezeichnungen bei der RS232-Schnittstelle klären, dass Eingang der einen Seite mit Ausgang der anderen Seite verbunden wird (prüfen mit Multimeter kann hilfreich sein). Sprich, ob "über Kreuz" verdrahtet werden muss oder 1:1.

Ich habe die Fähigkeiten von LauerPanels so in Erinnerung, dass man für zig Bilder die MaskenTexte projektieren und in das Panel laden konnte, aber nicht mehr. *)
D.h. die eigentliche Logik, der eigentliche Ablauf der Bedienhandlungen steckte nicht in dem Panel, sondern in der angeschlossenen Steuerung.
Ich fürchte (hoffentlich zu Unrecht), dass Du Dir einfach zu viel davon versprichst, das ins Panel geladene "Projekt" zu entschlüsseln. 
Hast Du denn schon entdeckt, wo im S5-Programm das LauerPanel "abgehandelt" wird?

PS:
*) doch, ein Bisschen mehr schon: Position und Länge der Anzeige- und EingabeFelder.
​


----------



## Death (21 März 2020)

Hallo Heinileini,

deinen vorletzten Satz, den habe ich mir heute nacht auch schon ins bewusstsein gerufen.

Die PCS besitzt ja gar keine logik an sich um das Paßwort menütechnisch zu steuern, zumindest verstehe ich das jetzt so nach und nach.

Die S5 habe ich ein paar mal ausgelesen, so zum reinschnüffeln, war allerdings auch leicht überfordert muss ich doch zugeben. Allerdings konnte ich schon mal eines erkennen, es sind verdammt wenig Kommentartexte vorhanden. Wird halt pauken für notwendig sein 


Habe gestern Nacht mal ins PCS reingeschaut, so in der Hoffnung, da ist eventuell ein Jumper oder so, zum verhindern des Auslesens. War aber nicht. Aber es sind zwei PIC´s vorhanden, die wahrscheinlich durch die Programmiererseite her angepasst wurden. Jetzt ist es so, das FOBA ja kein 0815 Kleinunternehmen ist, sondern Industriell Laseranlagen fertigen. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, das die die Programmstruktur schützen gegen kleine Schmarotzer wie mich .

Alternativ könnte auch der LT1039CN ( RS232 treiber ) oder der vorgeschaltete Baustein ne Macke haben, da müsste ich aber mit dem oszi drann, weiß ich nocht nicht, ob ich mir das auflade.

Es funktioniert ja, das Display.

Ich denke auch, ich werde mich mal mehr der S5 widmen. Zur Not muss ich halt 9999 Codes ausprobieren *umfall* 

Ich werde nachher noch mal ein bissle mit der Com-Schnittstelle spielen. Mal schauen ob es was bringt. 

Auch dir vielen Dank für deine Mühe zu antworten 




[h=1][/h]


----------



## Heinileini (21 März 2020)

Death schrieb:


> Habe gestern Nacht mal ins PCS reingeschaut, so in der Hoffnung, da ist eventuell ein Jumper oder so, zum verhindern des Auslesens.


Habe vor Jahren auch mal in ein LauerPanel reingeschaut, weil die Batterie am Ende war und man fein säuberlich zig Nieten rausbohren musste, um das Gehäuse zu öffnen. 
Wenn Du Doku hast, was am LauerPanel wie anzuzeigen bzw. einzugeben (für die MaschinenFunktion, nichts Panel-spezifisches) war ... stürz Dich darauf und auf das S5-Programm.
Eine Art von PasswortEingabe nur für das Panel gab es - glaube ich - betraf aber wohl nur die Datums-/Zeit-Eingabe?
Es könnte sein, dass der MaschinenHersteller eine PasswortEingabe realisiert hat, damit nicht jeder "DaherGelaufene" durch Spielen auf der Tastatur die Maschine sabotieren kann?
Im S5-Programm würde ich mal suchen, wo in oder aus ASCII-Code umgewandelt wird. Vermutlich Stellen, wo mit UW, OW, UD, OD und SchiebeBefehlen (um 4 BitPositionen?) gearbeitet wird. Auch, wo dezimal in BCD oder umgekehrt gewandelt wird (DEF, DUF, DED, DUD).

PS:
Habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich noch ein uraltes ExcelTool habe zum Dokumentieren von S5-AWL. 
Kannst Du von Deinem S5-Programm eine 'xxxxx@LS.INI' Datei erzeugen? Eine DruckAusgabe eines S5-Programms komplett in AWL in eine Datei?


----------



## Death (21 März 2020)

Doku hab ich null, hier liegt die nackte S5 mit dem Bedienteil.

Mal schauen, ob ich mit deinen Angaben was finden kann :sm24:


Hier mal ein Foto, wie die Maschine ausgesehen hat ( Ich hab sieben ungestresste Stunden gebraucht, um das Teil zu zerlegen )






Hier mal das Display 








Ohne Farbe deswegen aufgenommen, damit man das Display wesentlich sieht  


Die Firma, wo der Laser stand, ist Hochabgesichert direkt neben dem Verwertungsbetrieb. Den blöden Code rücken die aber aus verständlichen internen Sicherheitsbestimmungsgründen zum verrecken nicht raus 

Sämtliche Zahlen, die so auf dem alten Maschinengehäuse standen, hab ich schon durch :s17:


----------



## Heinileini (21 März 2020)

Habe in #19 ein 'PS' hinzugefügt ... guckste mal bitte?!


----------



## Death (21 März 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> ...
> 
> PS:
> Habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich noch ein uraltes ExcelTool habe zum Dokumentieren von S5-AWL.
> Kannst Du von Deinem S5-Programm eine 'xxxxx@LS.INI' Datei erzeugen? Eine DruckAusgabe eines S5-Programms komplett in AWL in eine Datei?



Wenn du mir verrätst , wie ich das mache , dann mache ich das


----------



## Heinileini (21 März 2020)

Death schrieb:


> Wenn du mir verrätst , wie ich das mache , dann mache ich das


Ha Ha Ha! Es ist doch schon sooo lange her ...  keine Ahnung  
Ich würde zunächst mal bei den Voreinstellungen des PG gucken bzw. anfangen zu suchen, was da so angeboten wird bzw. anwählbar ist.


----------



## Death (21 März 2020)

Bin schon am probieren hier


----------



## Heinileini (21 März 2020)

Falls das PG nach so etwas verlangt ...
Anhang anzeigen @@@@@@DR.INI.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
 <===<<< habe hier zum Hochladen '.pdf' angefügt - müsste nach dem Herunterladen wieder entfernt werden.


----------



## Death (21 März 2020)

Im moment kämpfe ich gerade mir der Logik der Software... exportieren der awl ist irgendwie deaktiviert/ausgegraut


----------



## Death (21 März 2020)

Im moment verlangt die Software nix... speichert nur leere Dateien ab....


----------



## Death (21 März 2020)

Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich habe hier glaube ich " Das Hüllenproblem "


----------



## Markus (21 März 2020)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
Du musst das Ding mit einer Tastenkombi (beim booten?) in den Transfermodus schalten. Die Kombis steht aber glaub in der Doku.


----------



## Death (21 März 2020)

Ich hatte das zwar schon probiert mit etlichen Tastenkombi´s, aber ich geh noch mal auf die Suche 


BTW bin ich dabei, die AWL als Datei zu bekommen, hab auch einen weg über einen NurText Drucker, allerdings gibt es den nicht mehr für xp...

Ist das ein Kreuz mit dem Kreuz...


----------



## Markus (21 März 2020)

Ich habe mit die auch irgendwo aufgeschrieben, kann ich Montag im Büro mal nachsehen.


----------



## Markus (21 März 2020)

An der PCS konnte man in dem Menü dann auch auswählen in welchen Speicher das Projekt geladen werden soll bzw. Könnte umkopieren. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das bei jeder PCS so war.


----------



## Death (21 März 2020)

Super, Danke


----------



## Heinileini (21 März 2020)

Death schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich habe hier glaube ich " Das Hüllenproblem "


 Hüllenproblem? Probleme in Hülle und Fülle? 
Irgendwie konnte man aus S5 heraus einzelne Bausteine, BausteinGruppen, u.s.w. oder komplette Software ausdrucken - auf einen angeschlossenen Drucker oder aber stattdessen direkt in eine Datei und die erhielt dann einen Namen, der auf LS.INI endete. Im Projekt konnte man einen DB0 anlegen (nur auf dem PG - nicht ins AG laden!) und darin den Schriftfuss für den Ausdruck eingeben - ich glaube aber, dass es auch ohne einen solchen Schriftfuss-DB möglich war ... sorry, ist alles schon viel zu lange her.
Gibt die Hilfe zu S5 denn nichts zu dem Thema her?


----------



## Death (21 März 2020)

Uff... war ne schwere Geburt.

Also ich hab die Story als Datei ausgedruckt und musste erst mal 10^34 Leerzeilen vernichten.

Der Original WinXp Editor wollte da auch noch Steuerzeichen reinblubbern, also erst mal einen Editor suchen, der auch noch mit XP zusammenarbeitet.

Aber hab es hinbekommen


----------



## Death (21 März 2020)

PN ist raus


----------



## Death (22 März 2020)

Wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig verstehe, und ich bin kein Vollblutprogrammierer, dann liegt das Codewort versteckt in den vorhandenen Binärkombinationen.

Richtig ?


----------



## Heinileini (23 März 2020)

Death schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig verstehe, und ich bin kein Vollblutprogrammierer, dann liegt das Codewort versteckt in den vorhandenen Binärkombinationen.


Ja. Wir wissen nicht, ob es um eine Lauer-interne PasswortEingabe geht oder um eine vom MaschinenHersteller eingebaute. Somit wissen wir auch nicht, wo wir suchen müssten.
Mein Verständnis des Problems war zu sehr durch die irrtümliche Annahme geprägt, es ginge darum, S5 und LauerPanel durch etwas zeitgemässeres zu ersetzen.
Inzwischen ist nur geklärt, dass mein UraltExcelTool so gar nicht mit dem AWL-Listing in der vorliegenden Form klar kommt. Eine Anpassung wäre sicherlich möglich ... aber wozu?
ZuordnungsTexte sind ohnehin nicht verfügbar und die "blickdichten" Bausteine, die sich nicht als SiemensStandardHilfsmittelchen enttarnen lassen, tragen auch nicht viel zur Aufklärung bei.
Ein einziger DB, prall gefüllt mit ASCII-Zeichen, ist dabei. Aber wenn man nicht weiss, wie die BedienOberfläche am LauerPanel aussehen würde, wenn man sie denn sehen könnte ...
und inzwischen hat sich herausgestellt, dass ausser S5 und LauerPanel noch ein PC im Spiel ist. 
Im Moment sieht es nach zu vielen offenen Enden aus, die zusammengefügt werden müssten, mit zu vielen KombinationsMöglichkeiten und Unwägbarkeiten.
Welche weiteren noch offene Enden haben wir noch gar nicht entdeckt?

Was haben wir bezüglich des Lauer-"Projektes" zur Verfügung? Die entsprechende Datei lässt doch wahrscheinlich die projektierten BildMasken rekonstruieren, auch wenn kein spezielles LauerTool greifbar ist. In UrZeiten waren das mal Dateien, die mit einem "normalen" Editor zugänglich bzw. "interpretierbar" waren.


----------



## Death (23 März 2020)

Wie per PN geschrieben, ich weiß gar nicht, ob so eine Verknüpfung von PC und S5 möglich ist und ob mein Verdacht machbar ist.

Da der Aufwand wahnsinnig enorm zu sein scheint, werd ich wohl nach und nach mal ein paar Zahlenkombi´s ausprobieren und irgendwann wird ein Treffer dabei sein 


Wenn Markus noch mal schauen kann, ob er noch einen Trick hat, um doch noch die programmierung von dem Lauer auf den Rechner zu ziehen, dann wär ich schon mal fast wunschlos glücklich und dann kann man auch mal weiter schauen 


Danke, das du dir bisher soviel Mühe gemacht hast bisher , hast was gut bei mir 


Das mit den Bildmasken kann ich dir nicht beantworten, da bin ich noch Meilenweit von weg


----------



## Tigerente1974 (25 März 2020)

Hallo Michael,

in unseren älteren Anlagen waren Lauer-Geräte verbaut. Hin und wieder hatte ich in den letzten Jahren mal damit zu tun.
Im Ersatzfall habe ich dabei auch schon Geräte ausgelesen und wieder aufgespielt.
Ich bin aber kein ausgewiesener Lauer-Experte.
Was ich aber habe, ist ein altes Laptop mit den Lauer-Programmen PCS PRO und PCS PROWIN inkl. der Lauer Schnittstellen.
Schreib mir mal eine PN. Ich komme auch aus NRW. Vielleicht kann ich dir dabei helfen das Lauer auszulesen.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Tigerente1974 (25 März 2020)

Für die Kommunikation mit dem Lauer-Bediengerät wurde üblicherweise ein Koppel-DB angelegt.
Ich habe mal für ein S7-Projekt mit einem PCS095 einen Datentyp angelegt.
Mit den absoluten Adressen wird es etwas leichter, die Benutzung im Programm zu interpretieren.
Im Lauer-Gerät gibt es keine "Logik" wie in Beitrag #17 schon erwähnt.

Hier das UDT


```
[FONT=Verdana]TYPE "Lauer_PCS095"
VERSION : 0.1[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]
  STRUCT  
   INTERN : ARRAY  [1 .. 4 ] OF //W0-W3
   WORD ; 
   Tastenbit : STRUCT  //W4-W5
    F8 : BOOL ; 
    F7 : BOOL ; 
    F6 : BOOL ; 
    F5 : BOOL ; 
    F4 : BOOL ; 
    F3 : BOOL ; 
    F2 : BOOL ; 
    F1 : BOOL ; 
    Ziffer_8 : BOOL ; 
    Ziffer_9 : BOOL ; 
    PUNKT : BOOL ; 
    HLP : BOOL ; 
    DIL1 : BOOL ; 
    DIL2 : BOOL ; 
    DIL3 : BOOL ; 
    DIL4 : BOOL ; 
    Ziffer_0 : BOOL ; 
    Ziffer_1 : BOOL ; 
    Ziffer_2 : BOOL ; 
    Ziffer_3 : BOOL ; 
    Ziffer_4 : BOOL ; 
    Ziffer_5 : BOOL ; 
    Ziffer_6 : BOOL ; 
    Ziffer_7 : BOOL ; 
    ENT : BOOL ; 
    CLR : BOOL ; 
    PLUS : BOOL ; 
    MINUS : BOOL ; 
    LINKS : BOOL ; 
    RECHTS : BOOL ; 
    AUF : BOOL ; 
    AB : BOOL ; 
   END_STRUCT ; 
   PCS_Status : STRUCT  //W6-W9
    akt_Knoten : BYTE ; 
    Menue_aktiv : BOOL ; 
    H : BOOL ; 
    W : BOOL ; 
    S : BOOL ; 
    History_aktiv : BOOL ; 
    Help_aktiv : BOOL ; 
    Reserve_6 : BOOL ; 
    Reserve_7 : BOOL ; 
    PRIO_Bit_1 : BOOL ; 
    PRIO_Bit_2 : BOOL ; 
    PRIO_Bit_4 : BOOL ; 
    PRIO_Bit_8 : BOOL ; 
    Hardcopy_Ende : BOOL ; 
    Meldedruck_laeuft : BOOL ; 
    F5F8 : BOOL ; 
    Druck_bereit : BOOL ; 
    letzte_SW_Wortnummer : BYTE ; 
    geschriebene_SW_Laenge : BYTE ; 
    Bitmaske : WORD ; 
   END_STRUCT ; 
   LED_EIN : STRUCT  //W10
    gruen_F8 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F7 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F6 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F5 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F4 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F3 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F2 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F1 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F8 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F7 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F6 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F5 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F4 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F3 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F2 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F1 : BOOL ; 
   END_STRUCT ; 
   LED_BLINKEN : STRUCT  //W11
    gruen_F8 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F7 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F6 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F5 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F4 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F3 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F2 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F1 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F8 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F7 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F6 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F5 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F4 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F3 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F2 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F1 : BOOL ; 
   END_STRUCT ; 
   Anzeigemodus : BYTE ; //W12
   Speichermodus : BYTE ; //W12
   CMD : STRUCT  
    Freigaben : WORD ; 
    Ruhetextnummer : BYTE ; 
    Menuenummer : BYTE ; 
   END_STRUCT ; 
   Meldewort15 : STRUCT  
    Meldung_8 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_9 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_10 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_11 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_12 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_13 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_14 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_15 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_0 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_1 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_2 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_3 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_4 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_5 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_6 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_7 : BOOL ; 
   END_STRUCT ; 
   Meldewort16 : STRUCT  
    Meldung_24 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_25 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_26 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_27 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_28 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_29 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_30 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_31 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_16 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_17 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_18 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_19 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_20 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_21 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_22 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_23 : BOOL ; 
   END_STRUCT ; 
   Meldewort17 : STRUCT  
    Meldung_47 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_46 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_45 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_44 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_43 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_42 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_41 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_40 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_39 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_38 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_37 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_36 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_35 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_34 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_33 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_32 : BOOL ; 
   END_STRUCT ; 
   Meldewort18 : STRUCT  
    Meldung_63 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_62 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_61 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_60 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_59 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_58 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_57 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_56 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_55 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_54 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_53 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_52 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_51 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_50 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_49 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_48 : BOOL ; 
   END_STRUCT ; 
   Meldewort19 : STRUCT  
    Meldung_79 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_78 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_77 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_76 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_75 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_74 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_73 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_72 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_71 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_70 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_69 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_68 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_67 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_66 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_65 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_64 : BOOL ; 
   END_STRUCT ; 
   Meldewort20 : STRUCT  
    Meldung_95 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_94 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_93 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_92 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_91 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_90 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_89 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_88 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_87 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_86 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_85 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_84 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_83 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_82 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_81 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_80 : BOOL ; 
   END_STRUCT ; 
   Meldewort21 : STRUCT  
    Meldung_111 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_110 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_109 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_108 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_107 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_106 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_105 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_104 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_103 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_102 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_101 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_100 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_99 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_98 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_97 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_96 : BOOL ; 
   END_STRUCT ; 
   Meldewort22 : STRUCT  
    Meldung_127 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_126 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_125 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_124 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_123 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_122 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_121 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_120 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_119 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_118 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_117 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_116 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_115 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_114 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_113 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_112 : BOOL ; 
   END_STRUCT ; 
   Tasten_PCS095 : STRUCT  //W23
    F16 : BOOL ; 
    F15 : BOOL ; 
    F14 : BOOL ; 
    F13 : BOOL ; 
    F12 : BOOL ; 
    F11 : BOOL ; 
    F10 : BOOL ; 
    F9 : BOOL ; 
    X_1 : BOOL ; 
    X_2 : BOOL ; 
    X_3 : BOOL ; 
    X_4 : BOOL ; 
    X_5 : BOOL ; 
    X_6 : BOOL ; 
    X_7 : BOOL ; 
    X_8 : BOOL ; 
   END_STRUCT ; 
   LED_EIN1 : STRUCT  //W24
    gruen_F16 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F15 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F14 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F13 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F12 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F11 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F10 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F9 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F16 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F15 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F14 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F13 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F12 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F11 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F10 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F9 : BOOL ; 
   END_STRUCT ; 
   LED_BLINKEN1 : STRUCT  //W25
    gruen_F16 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F15 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F14 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F13 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F12 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F11 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F10 : BOOL ; 
    gruen_F9 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F16 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F15 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F14 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F13 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F12 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F11 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F10 : BOOL ; 
    gelb_F9 : BOOL ; 
   END_STRUCT ; 
   W26 : WORD ; 
   W27 : WORD ; 
   W28 : WORD ; 
   W29 : WORD ; 
   Meldewort30 : STRUCT  
    Meldung_143 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_142 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_141 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_140 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_139 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_138 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_137 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_136 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_135 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_134 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_133 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_132 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_131 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_130 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_129 : BOOL ; 
    Meldung_128 : BOOL ; 
   END_STRUCT ; 
   Datum : ARRAY  [162 .. 163 ] OF WORD ; 
   Uhrzeit : ARRAY  [164 .. 165 ] OF WORD ; 
   Meldewort : ARRAY  [70 .. 120 ] OF WORD ; 
  END_STRUCT ; 
END_TYPE[/FONT]
```


----------



## Death (25 März 2020)

Hallo Chris,

vielen Dank für dein Hilfsangebot. Ich bin erst am Wochenende wieder daheim, dann melde ich mich bei dir 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Death (25 März 2020)

Hi Tigerente, deinen Beitrag hab ich gar nicht gesehen 

Auch dir vielen Dank. So kommen ja gut Informationen hier in dem Topic zusammen, was das Panel angeht *Top*

Hat sich das "Ausgraben" ja gelohnt 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## kkzhsps (21 Juni 2021)

Dear All,

I got message "PCS doesn't reply! Please check connection to COM1" when doing readback operation in PCSPRO for PCS095.
I have checked my PCS733 cable. It was ok pin-to-pin. Are there any dip switches to be set or any keys to be pushed to put the PCS095 into programming mode for program upload?

Greetings,
KK


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juni 2021)

https://nicontrols.com/media/pdfs/PCS095-manual.pdf


----------



## kkzhsps (21 Juni 2021)

Dear DeltaMikeAir,

I have tried to turn on DIL 8 but still no luck. 
The PCS095 sounded into beep beep beep .....

Best regards,
kk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juni 2021)

What operating system do you have?
Which interface is used ( COM1 / COM2 )?


----------



## kkzhsps (21 Juni 2021)

WIN 98, COM1


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juni 2021)

Have you set the baud rate appropriately in the device manager?
Does this fit to the DIL7 ?


----------



## kkzhsps (21 Juni 2021)

Yes, I have tried 115200,N,8,1; E,8,1 and O,8,1


----------



## Heinileini (21 Juni 2021)

kkzhsps schrieb:


> Yes, I have tried 115200,N,8,1; E,8,1 and O,8,1


The ParityBit may be the snag. In some cases it is possible to select 8 DataBits plus Parity, but this is not necessarily supported. Sometimes the maximum number of Bits is 8. I.e. 7 DataBits plus parity (no matter whether odd or even) is OK, but 8 DataBits plus parity will not work.

I would start trying with 38.5kBaud, 8 DataBits, but no parity.

PS:
Are you using XON/XOFF? Make sure that both sides (sender and receiver) use the same characters for this purpose.


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Juni 2021)

"Project","Driver Parameter" in my Software


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Juni 2021)

I was wrong, this is the setting for the communication between the Lauer and the PLC.


----------



## kkzhsps (30 Juni 2021)

I solved the problem.
The problem was the com port of IBM T30 notebook did not give DTR signal.
I tried with Siemens PG740 with the same cable and same software.
I could do the readback with PCSPRO 5.8. PCSPRO 5.8 did the auto serial port settings.

Thank you for all your help.
Best regards,
KK


----------



## markusss (15 Juni 2022)

hallo leutz...
so nun müsste ich wieder diesen beitrag ans licht holen.
ich benötige ganz dringend für ein altes system die software
Lauer PCS Pro V2.4 oder neuer die auf Windows 98 läuft.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich so was noch her bekommen kann?
Wäre echt super
Vielen Dank schon mal


hi...
so now I would have to bring this contribution back to the light.
I urgently need the software for an old system
Lauer PCS Pro V2.4 or newer running on Windows 98.
Can someone tell me where I can get something like this?
Would be really great
Thanks in advance


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Juni 2022)

Help online - Beijer Electronics
					

Many support issues can easily be resolved through our knowledge database.




					www.beijerelectronics.de


----------



## c.wehn (15 Juli 2022)

Ich glaube ich hab das noch...


----------

